# Should I change the engine battery?



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Ok, van's been on the drive 4 weeks now since we got back and we're off again in 3 weeks time. Now, I start her up every week but noticed the battery was sluggish this morning.
I know it'll be fine with daily use as the alternator will top it up, but should I fork out the 90 quid for a replacement ? Bear in mind the van will be in use over Winter when the starting load will inevitably be higher.

What do you think , shell out the dough or trust the alternator, when in daily use the voltage is fine.

Thanks.


----------



## dbar (Jul 16, 2011)

If its holding its charge, and charging up OK, I would have thought it should be OK. 

If you are worried, pop down to your local Kwick Fit (or other such establishment with battery testing equipment), and they will check it for free. If there is a problem, dont buy the battery from K-F though - better options and prices online in my experience.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

When my van is parked for any period every 3 to 4 weeks I put a battery charger under the bonnet for a few hours.

Only convenient if a mains supply is easily available of course. :wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd get it checked out and if OK, get one of those £9.99 on dash solar panel chargers, just unplug it before starting the van, some are OK but better safe than a tenner OOP.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Get a cheap battery charger and couple up to your hookup lead to a 7 day timer connected to your starter battery. Set timer to come on for 3-4 hours per week. This will keep a good battery topped up.

steve & ann. -------- teensvan


----------



## neilanddot (Apr 4, 2008)

I too am worried about the van battery this coming winter and like the sound of the solar trickle charger, do many of you use these and if so are there specific loadings I would need to consider, cheers everyone.
Neil


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Actually, I've just bought one off amazon. Its a solar one and either plugs into the *** lighter or direct to the battery. The latter is best for us as we've got external screens on when the van is on the drive so sticking it on the dashboard won't work! 

Hope it does the job, I'll probably put it on he roof.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

adonisito said:


> Actually, I've just bought one off amazon. Its a solar one and either plugs into the *** lighter or direct to the battery. The latter is best for us as we've got external screens on when the van is on the drive so sticking it on the dashboard won't work!
> 
> Hope it does the job, I'll probably put it on he roof.


Make sure it's waterproof then as most cheap ones are designed for internal use only.


----------



## TerryL (Feb 19, 2009)

After having to "jump start" van several times winter before last due to my not being able to use because of the weather (it's in a storage yard) bought a dashtop solar panel. Never had a problem since, including last winter. In fact I've just bought another at the Lincoln show to connect up to the leisure battery - although I'm not so confident about that.
If using the socket connection, rather than the croc clips, make sure that it is live when the ignition is off - many are not but there is a workaround posted on here some time ago.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

adonisito said:


> plugs into the *** lighter


That's OK if the *** lighter is live with the ignition off - most aren't.
Neither our 2003 Fiat nor our 2009 Renault had lighters that were live with the ignition off.

WHY :roll:

Surely that's when you might want to use it as a power socket.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Stanner said:


> adonisito said:
> 
> 
> > plugs into the *** lighter
> ...


You'd think, but it is a ciggy lighter in the original van body, and there is nowhere else to sit so there is no need to have it live when there is no one in the van, the converters just don't bother to make the changes, an auto sparky could sort it for few beer coupons.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

OR DIY
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-103144-10.html


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > adonisito said:
> ...


In that case why do some Ducatos have two sockets on the dash.
One of them clearly marked as a power supply, showing the maximum wattage AND blanked by a plastic plug, not a *** lighter, yet still not live unless the ignition is on?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Stanner said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > Stanner said:
> ...


Er it's still a van regardless of what's on the dash, they should make it live when they convert it, but most don't, also wouldn't this affect the warranty if not sorted pre conversion.


----------



## peeter (Aug 6, 2009)

*battery.*

How old is the battery?.They average around 4 to 6 years from new.If in any doubt I used to carry a spare battery then when the old one eventually packs up the spare is ready for use.Weight of course also comes into it as the spare is quite heavy.Make sure there is no drain on the battery when it is laid up.


----------



## neilanddot (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: battery.*



peeter said:


> .Make sure there is no drain on the battery when it is laid up.


That's a difficult one as I leave the alarm set, as the van is stored on a farm and I understand this is a fair drain on the battery. I have now ordered a solar trickle charge, as even a new battery can do with some input when the winter kicks in.
Many thanks Kev ? for starting this thread


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: battery.*



neilanddot said:


> peeter said:
> 
> 
> > .Make sure there is no drain on the battery when it is laid up.
> ...


I didn't adonisito did, unless his name is Kev too, in which case I'll go now


----------



## neilanddot (Apr 4, 2008)

Ooops


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > Kev_n_Liz said:
> ...


You miss my point - why is a *power* socket (clearly marked as such) on ANY vehicle wired through the ignition?

If it's specifically for use as a power socket it should be live all the time as a factory fit item, it should not need to be re-wired by anybody.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Stanner said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > Stanner said:
> ...


I did see your point, and of course it could make sense, my point was if you're in the van you could have the ignition on, if you're not in the van then it would be better off dead, than leave something un-fused to short out, personally I'd have it live and hope I had the sense not to leave anything connected to it in my absence, our MHs ciggy socket is live all the time, and I keep flattening my battery by leaving the phone etc on charge for days (different phone in MH, Posh us in't we ) :lol: :lol:


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks for all this, its turned into an interesting thread. By the way my name is Peter not Kev and my *** lighter is the always on variety. As for the waterproof charger, I hope it is Kev ! I didn't check, but it has a long lead so I'm sure I can sort it and fine somewhere to put it. I'll post later when the thing arrives and I've tried it out.

Thanks all.

Peter (not Kev)!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

adonisito said:


> Thanks for all this, its turned into an interesting thread. By the way my name is Peter not Kev and my *** lighter is the always on variety. As for the waterproof charger, I hope it is Kev ! I didn't check, but it has a long lead so I'm sure I can sort it and fine somewhere to put it. I'll post later when the thing arrives and I've tried it out.
> 
> Thanks all.
> 
> Peter (not Kev)!


It could possibly go in a (when parked) south facing window, and just extend the lead if it's a bit short.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

You say you start your van every week but how long do you run it for? If it's just for a few minutes each week you'll be using more power keep starting it than you're putting back in.

Joe


----------

